

SecondMarket forming a syndicate to bid in US Marshals Bitcoin auction - pmorici
https://bitco.wufoo.com/forms/participate-in-us-marshals-bitcoin-auction/

======
pmorici
Tweet announcing it

[https://twitter.com/barrysilbert/status/477931080889012224](https://twitter.com/barrysilbert/status/477931080889012224)

